# camera



## pxt (Jun 28, 2011)

Who makes a decent camera for residential dwellings... doesnt need the bells and whistles.


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

pxt said:


> Who makes a decent camera for residential dwellings... doesnt need the bells and whistles.


 
I just bought a Rigid Micro-reel after having a horible experience with a not so popular manufacturer.. I think it was the best price for the quality that your getting...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

cityplumbing said:


> I just bought a Rigid Micro-reel after having a horible experience with a not so popular manufacturer.. I think it was the best price for the quality that your getting...


If you do get a Micro-Reel with the counter don't count on using it with a MicroExplorer to view and record...

You'll be checking pipe in the dark...

Without the counter it is okay...

The Micro Explorer doesn't have enough power available.


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Redwood said:


> If you do get a Micro-Reel with the counter don't count on using it with a MicroExplorer to view and record...
> 
> You'll be checking pipe in the dark...
> 
> ...


Come on you got to burst my bubble here.. Whats wrong does the counter affect the battery life?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

If you have the counter and are using the Micro-Explorer as a monitor the lights for the camera will be about 1/2 the brightness that they are without the counter.

The Micro-Explorer doesn't have enough power to handle the additional draw...:no:


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

cityplumbing said:


> Come on you got to burst my bubble here.. Whats wrong does the counter affect the battery life?




You should ask many questions and do as much research as possible before purchasing $$$ equipment. I THOUGHT I had done enough but learned the hard way 

http://www.ridgidforum.com/forum/t37239/

http://draincleaningforum.com/showthread.php?2692-I-Was-On-A-Roll...........&p=22145&posted=1


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Vu-Rite 2 year warrantee affordable parts fast repairs good people.
If your like me not very busy, broke or both and need bang for your buck vu-rite is a smart choice.:thumbsup:


----------



## pxt (Jun 28, 2011)

What are the prices roughly on the units u guys r talking about?


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

pxt said:


> What are the prices roughly on the units u guys r talking about?


I paid 3600 after taxes and shipping for my Ridgid Micro-Reel L100C..

Going to have to put this cast iron issue to the test this week... I still think it beats paying an extra 2000 for another unit it does the job for me...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

pxt said:


> What are the prices roughly on the units u guys r talking about?


http://www.vu-rite.com/products.html

Cost over the long run is much less...


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

cityplumbing;193975[COLOR=Red said:


> *]I paid 3600 after taxes and shipping for my Ridgid Micro-Reel L100C*[/COLOR]..
> 
> Going to have to put this cast iron issue to the test this week... I still think it beats paying an extra 2000 for another unit it does the job for me...




Central Oklahoma Winnelson had them for $3414.66 back in January.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

cityplumbing said:


> I paid 3600 after taxes and shipping for my Ridgid Micro-Reel L100C..
> 
> Going to have to put this cast iron issue to the test this week...* I still think it beats paying an extra 2000 for another unit it does the job for me...*




Not when you can't see chit............:whistling2:


----------



## pxt (Jun 28, 2011)

Am i taking a risk if i buy used?


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

pxt said:


> Am i taking a risk if i buy used?




That depends on which model, condition and price.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

pxt said:


> Am i taking a risk if i buy used?


Of course it's a risk. You don't know the history of the unit and the warranty will be watered down, it you get a warranty at all.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

I would say your best bet on a sewer cameras are the Vu-Rite 2 year warrantee and you can get 150-200 ft of push rod for those over 100 foot jobs

2nd choice the Ridgid compact not the smaller Micro reel due to its lack of light in Cast Iron pipes because of lack of battery power loss with distance counter.* "Major flaw there"* The Ridgid compact gives you plenty of power and in the future if you need a reel for up to 200 feet the Compact can power that reel too IMHO those two cameras give you the most bang for your buck but the best is the VU-Rite
Use any monitor with an RCA jack, 2 year warrantee and 150-200 feet of push rod for the longer runs.:thumbsup:
I scored my Ridgid compact local for $500 :thumbup: The cool thing is I can use my Ridgid compact monitor with my Vu-rite also mosty outside when sun light is a problem for the LCD screen.


----------

